# Is a 6sp Diesel the highest MPG of any non-hybrid/electric available?



## KalahariKid (Jun 25, 2017)

on a reread guess I should point out I realize the 6sp is rated at 52 and auto at 47, the 70mpg run was at 55mph which would not be feasible on my cottage run, so despite being an auto test to get the 70mpg doubt I could hit that even in my upcoming 6sp. 65mph maybe, maybe 60mpg?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

The Gen 1 diesel does 50 mpg pretty easily, by all accounts the Gen 2 is beating that easily, both Auto and Manual. 

If the new CTD isn't the best MPG "on the planet" let's put it another way...there are a number of bike riders here that say their street bikes don't even reach those MPG numbers LOL.


----------



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

I can confirm that my 750cc motorcycle gets worse mileage, by a fair bit, than my CTD.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

To clarify, the pricing when you ordered it might not have been available, and the MSRP and invoice you got may or may not have been correct; however, pricing is available currently for the 2018 diesel. If you need a hand with that, give me a shout. Details are in my signature.


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

I zip down the freeway at 77/78mph and average 42-44mpg.

If I don't mind driving granny style at 70mph my average would go up to 50mpg+.
I am NOT a slow driver, though I am on slow side compared to some UP michigan drivers.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Aranarth said:


> I zip down the freeway at 77/78mph and average 42-44mpg.
> 
> If I don't mind driving granny style at 70mph my average would go up to 50mpg+.
> I am NOT a slow driver, though I am on slow side compared to some UP michigan drivers.


Gen 2 diesel and 100,000 miles...wow that's a crazy amount of driving LOL. Good mpg numbers for sure, love the diesel.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Rivergoer said:


> The Gen 1 diesel does 50 mpg pretty easily, by all accounts the Gen 2 is beating that easily, both Auto and Manual.
> 
> If the new CTD isn't the best MPG "on the planet" let's put it another way...there are a number of bike riders here that say their street bikes don't even reach those MPG numbers LOL.


I can confirm that my Gen 1 CTD gets better highway MPG than a lot of bikes. It's comparable with my Yamaha FZ07 and is much better than my Honda CBR600RR. The bikes are probably better in the city though, but not by nearly as much as you'd expect a bike to be.



KalahariKid said:


> Is this car not the best MPG available on planet earth at this point in time outside of hybrid/electric?


Someone correct my if I'm wrong, but the Gen 1 CTD was the most fuel efficient vehicle outside of electric and hybrid vehicles when it was released. I'd imagine the Gen 2 CTD is as well.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> I can confirm that my Gen 1 CTD gets better highway MPG than a lot of bikes. It's comparable with my Yamaha FZ07 and is much better than my Honda CBR600RR. The bikes are probably better in the city though, but not by nearly as much as you'd expect a bike to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone correct my if I'm wrong, but the Gen 1 CTD was the most fuel efficient vehicle outside of electric and hybrid vehicles when it was released. I'd imagine the Gen 2 CTD is as well.


your correct , it was the most fuel efficient non hybrid out there.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

My question is, has anything changed from the 17 to the 18?


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

Rivergoer said:


> Gen 2 diesel and 100,000 miles...wow that's a crazy amount of driving LOL. Good mpg numbers for sure, love the diesel.


Sorry, to clarify, I drive a Gen 1 Diesel.
The gen 2 diesel is a slightly lighter car with a less powerful engine, (gen 1 is ~150hp, gen 2 is ~135hp) and slightly better fuel economy. Final drive ratio is very close.

I have driven for over an hour on back roads at 60mph and can confirm you will get about 60-70mpg at that speed as long as you don't have to stop for stop lights etc.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

That's a great point... I have no idea why these cars haven't caught the attention of the eco crowd. I bought it because diesels are long lived, peculiar motors that deliver great performance and ridiculous power for their size. This Gen 1 model has treated me very well... and the Gen 2 is better in every way.


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

I also forgot to mention the Gen 1 diesel has the Aisin 6sp while the Gen 2 has the 9sp gearbox.
Which why I responded in the first place I didn't notice this was in the gen 2 forum.


----------



## dundonrl (Jul 11, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> The Gen 1 diesel does 50 mpg pretty easily, by all accounts the Gen 2 is beating that easily, both Auto and Manual.
> 
> If the new CTD isn't the best MPG "on the planet" let's put it another way...there are a number of bike riders here that say their street bikes don't even reach those MPG numbers LOL.


I'm one of them.. my 2015 Kawasaki KLR 650, with it's 43 hp thumper gets on average 45-48 mpg on the highway.


----------

